# Hike pics - Gila Nat Forest, NM



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

We went for a hike in the Gila National Forest last weekend. Packgoats carried water and lunches. Here's pics:


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!

Love the photos of the horny toad!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

love it!


----------

